# Im Powerpoint Automatisch Hyperlink ausführen



## gaffa-tape (23. September 2005)

Moin!

Möchte eigentlich was ganz einfaches, dachte ich bisher. Leider hab ich dazu noch keine Lösung gefunden:

Aufgabe.
Powerpointpräsentation läuft im loop und alle 5 Minuten bei folie 10 muss ich ein Hyperlink automatisch ausführen lassen ohne das der User etwas macht.

Geht das überhaupt?
Ist VB überhaupt das richtige mittel dafür?

Freu mich über jede Antwort!! DANKE schon mal vor ab für die Hilfe.

CU 
CL


----------



## thekorn (25. September 2005)

Hallo,
versuchs mal mit

```
.Hyperlink.Follow
```

Gruß
thekorn


----------

